# identify these borbet wheels?



## BSMSG (May 12, 2003)

Picked these wheels up a few weeks ago anyone able to identify the type?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Look like Borbet BS to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## BSMSG (May 12, 2003)

Thank you  looking for tires for these . Looking forward to getting these installed on my 2001 jetta... Then get car lowered ...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

BSMSG said:


> Thank you


My pleasure. :beer:


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

nice wheels.. had a set back in the day..


----------



## BSMSG (May 12, 2003)

*wheels*

were spacers needed ?


----------



## dR0Ck (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone know the bore diameter on these wheels?


----------



## BSMSG (May 12, 2003)

*broken hearted.*

just went to get new tires installed on these wheels .... looks like the previous owner went over a curb .. all 4 rims shot :banghead::facepalm: im going to sit down and have afew :beer: and cry myself to sleep on my very large pillow ..


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

BSMSG said:


> just went to get new tires installed on these wheels .... looks like the previous owner went over a curb .. all 4 rims shot :banghead::facepalm: im going to sit down and have afew :beer: and cry myself to sleep on my very large pillow ..


Sorry to hear. Are they just bent? Any chance of getting a wheel shop to straighten them out?


----------



## BSMSG (May 12, 2003)

Going to try and find a shop in my area and see if it's worth while. Wife nearly killed me when I went out and bought these 19 in wheels








Yes I know... The car needs to be lowered now.. Just no money for that yet


----------

